# Henrys Lake



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone been up lately ? Going up Friday for a week- do a little bird hunting also- just wondering if anyone has been up in the last week or so.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

smallest avg fish since I have been going- broke a little ice- bird hunting was much better


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear the ave weight is down...

What was it, and what was your targeted species if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty much cutts/hybrids and that's what they were-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotcha...

The reason i ask is back when a buddy of mine and i would make our annual fall trip to henry's, we would target the brookies specifically. A Crystal Black Body/Green Rabbit Strip Zonker killed em... In very specific areas. ;-)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- and I did not go to the two areas I would have normally to look for brookies- 18 degrees to start out just pushed me to go grouse hunting


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good call... Chipping/clearing icey guides THAT often puts a damper on such things quick! -O,-


----------

